# L-Carnitine injectable



## TrippleB (Feb 2, 2021)

Does anyone have a good source for buying injectable L-carnitine? Ive been searching the internet and everything I have found seems quite sketchy so if you could point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2021)

Did you check any of our sponsors shops?


----------



## TrippleB (Feb 3, 2021)

Not all of them. But I will go look now. Do you have a recommendation of one you've used?


----------



## TrippleB (Feb 3, 2021)

The Admin said:


> Did you check any of our sponsors shops?


Recon peptides has it. I imagine its legit sense they're a sponsor on here. Idk why I didn't see that sooner. Thanks brother.


----------



## doichitoro (Apr 11, 2021)

There are good sources out there but that's one you can make on your own fairly easily. It's a good beginning to get into homebrew. And you can brew it at a higher concentration so you won't be injecting so much.


----------

